# Converting from PMV (300) to partner visa



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi,

Once, one gets granted PMV and comes to Australia in order to marry andapply for partner visa, as far as I know the main condition would be now to marry officilially under Australian civil law. is that right? will they be as restrict as they are with applying for either PMV or partner visa which is applied offshore?

I mean all we've done for PMV, have to do it or willl be fine?

Thanks very much


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You need to marry after they make their first entry into oz and within 9 months. Then you apply for your 820. You supply all evidence from your pmv and then any other evidence between pmv and 820 in particular evidence of marriage and that you have combined your lives together. But really they are only looking for marriage. We only supplied a joint telephone bill and joint bank statement and that was fine for them.

Also you will need to update your statement from pmv.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

thanks very much for your response
by the way as for statements that us and the supporters need to update, do we need to to add to what have we wwritten or start freshand talk about the relationship after the time aplied for PMV?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

New statements too from witnesses. 

For our statements we use the same from pmv and then added what happened between pmv and 820.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> New statements too from witnesses.
> 
> For our statements we use the same from pmv and then added what happened between pmv and 820.


but wont it be too long then as they alwways say keep it nice and short? I guess since you've been granted PMV then they would assume that upto that point should be good and need to know after PMV! am I right or?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> but wont it be too long then as they alwways say keep it nice and short? I guess since you've been granted PMV then they would assume that upto that point should be good and need to know after PMV! am I right or?


You have to think of it as a new application. So they need the entire history. Some write alot others not so much. You can condense down what you wrote.

All they know that you are in a genuine relationship. I would not want to risk all the hard work and only provide things after pmv. Really you should have kept all the evidence from pmv so it is just a matter of attaching it anyway.


----------



## AusAmf (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi I was wondering if you need new medicals and police checks too and if you need all the documents certified originally again or if copies of the certified copies are enough? Also if your pmv gets approved it's pretty unlikely that your partner visa won't get approved if you're married live together etc right? *worried*


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

AusAmf said:


> Hi I was wondering if you need new medicals and police checks too and if you need all the documents certified originally again or if copies of the certified copies are enough? Also if your pmv gets approved it's pretty unlikely that your partner visa won't get approved if you're married live together etc right? *worried*


No new medicals or police checks.

If you apply online colour scan is fine if paper than certified copies of passport, birth certificate etc. No JP will do a certified of a certified copy they want to see originals.

Never say never. Even though we have never seen a rejection for a pmv to 820 application there is always a first time. You should still put in a good application and provide more than just a marriage certificate, wedding photos and a joint bill. Just remember there is nothing to worry about if you provide all the evidence.


----------



## OzJack (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry to resurrect this old post. But I just want to know, if the 820 is considered a new application, does that mean you would have to pay another application fee in full? 

*EDIT* I found my answer, from PMV to 820 cost $1145 (as per another post on this forum from July 2014)


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

PMV to 820 fee is about $1145. It is considered a new application but processed faster because of PMV.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

To add to Mish's post, when you apply for the 820 you are in fact applying for the 820 and 801 at once. They will grant you the 820 first, and then in 2 years will contact you to gather further evidence that your relationship continues so they can then grant the 801. There's no separate fee for the 801 stage.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

No separate fee yet, please don't give them ideas!


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

When applying online for a Partner visa from a PMV- I assume as with the PMV application they want your money as one of the first things.

Does anyone know if the fee is an option or question? in that process or will it only say pay $10,305 to get started uploading.

Our PMV fee would be now about $10,000 and Partner should be about $3,000. (1 + 2 kids).

Or put another way how does the system know we are on a PMV and converting to 820 visa to calculate payment?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

AMPK: There is a question that asks if you have come from a PMV and then they ask for the grant number.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Cheers Mish.


----------



## IndyMama (Jul 13, 2014)

ampk said:


> Cheers Mish.


From me too! I'll be doing this in 6 months or so


----------



## AusAmf (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm getting married in a couple of weeks and getting my 820 application ready. I did the My Health Declarations check and it said I need to do the medical examinations again and gave me a new HAP ID :-S. I did my medicals for PMV last January/February 2014 and police checks in December 2013. Does this mean they are all too old and I have to do them again? Also, do I need to provide proof of health insurance? I thought I could only get Medicare once I applied for 820?! And does anyone know how long the bridging visa is valid for after applying? So many questions :-o Thankful for any help thank you!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

AusAmf said:


> I'm getting married in a couple of weeks and getting my 820 application ready. I did the My Health Declarations check and it said I need to do the medical examinations again and gave me a new HAP ID :-S. I did my medicals for PMV last January/February 2014 and police checks in December 2013. Does this mean they are all too old and I have to do them again? Also, do I need to provide proof of health insurance? I thought I could only get Medicare once I applied for 820?! And does anyone know how long the bridging visa is valid for after applying? So many questions :-o Thankful for any help thank you!


No you don't need to do medicals and police checks again unless they ask for them or if have now spent longer than 12 months in Australia and when you did the PMV you hadn't.

Don't worry about the health insurance, health insurance is usually only required for temporary visa's like the 457. Just go to Medicare after you have applied for the 820.

The BVA is valid until they make a decision on your application.

Generally the decisions on PMV to 820 only take a few weeks to a couple of months however we have had a few waiting over 3 months. No idea why they are waiting that long the only thing they all have in common is that they applied in Sydney. Apart from that nothing in common.


----------



## AusAmf (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks Mish that helped a lot!


----------



## arum_puri (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi..

I applied my PMV onshore from Indonesia on May 2014 and granted on February 2015.

I then moved to Australia and get married October 2015. I was applied my 820 Onshore on 9 November 2015 (via post), received by IMMI on 11 November 2015. Surprisingly, the 820 was granted the next day. I paid $1145 for 820. 

For additional information :
- I dont do medicals, as I just put my last HAP ID in the form 47sp
- I did renew my police check in my country and submit along with the application.
- No Medical Insurance


----------



## WaitingVisa (Aug 21, 2014)

arum_puri said:


> Hi..
> 
> I applied my PMV onshore from Indonesia on May 2014 and granted on February 2015.
> 
> ...


Hi arum_puri,

Which city do you live? Can someone tell me which one is the best way to apply by post, online on paper in person?

Look like post is the faster you are the second person that said after apply by post you got the visa in the next day.

When did you do the medical exams? Was it over a year ago?

thanks a lot


----------



## Arabella (Sep 18, 2015)

I'd say online is probably the most efficient.


----------



## arum_puri (Nov 12, 2015)

WaitingVisa said:


> Hi arum_puri,
> 
> Which city do you live? Can someone tell me which one is the best way to apply by post, online on paper in person?
> 
> ...


Hi WaitingVisa,

I live in Sydney. 
My last medical exams was May 2014, so yeah over a year ago.


----------

